# demaged vinner radio.



## maltesejoejr (Apr 9, 2011)

I am a new member 
How do I pull off old demaged vinner off a Antique radio.
Thank you 
joseph


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Joseph, Welcome to the Router Forums. When I first read your post, I had no idea of what you were referring to, then [I think] it dawned on me...are you asking about the thin layer of wood - a.k.a. "veneer"? If this is actually what you are referencing - you might check with someone in the "Refinishing Business". Your use of the word "antique" causes me to wonder if the piece was made utilizing (animal) hide glue, if this is the case you might be able to heat-it-up to a point where the veneer may be peeled-off.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Joseph,

To give you the best answer I would have to know what the damaged areas actually look like and what you want your finished piece to look like. 

If it is only lifting on the edges you may be able to re-glue the veneer. If the edges are frayed then you may be able to remove just the damaged portion and add a decorative banding or contrasting veneer strip to accent the piece. Depending on where the veneer is you could cover the damaged edge with decorate trim. If you plan to paint the piece then you could use a good paintable filler to fill the voids, sand and prep for paint, and paint. If the damage is extensive then you will want to remove they veneer.

The first thing I usually try is a heat gun and putty knife. Keep the putty knife flat and do not try to force the veneer off the substrate. If it is working and you hit a spot that just won't come loose then work around the edges of the spot and try to find the back end. The veneer can then be split down the sides and behind the spot. Continue until the major portion for the veneer has been remover. Try the spots again with the heat gun and a chisel, work slowly and do not gouge the substrate. If the spots still do not want to come loose then you can sand them off, being careful not to put a dish in the substrate. You can also use your router to remove them by adding an simple base plate. 

http://www.routerforums.com/portable-routing/22349-vertical-flush-trimming-base-plates.html

You could use this base plate to remove all of it but it will take yo a while.

*Post some pictures and you will probably get an answer that will work in you particular situation.*

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike was answering your question, but he may also want to address the "antique" aspect of your radio. You are probably already thinking about _not_ doing anything that will ruin its antique status, Joseph...even if it's not a 100 years old(?).
You didn't mention whether or not it's still working?


----------

